# Can you jump start a car with a bad alternator????



## angelaw (Dec 4, 2005)

Just a question, actually 2. I have a 93 Nissan Altima. First question, how do I know what make the car is because i have tried two different places with the VIN number and it has come up with SE, and GXE? Also I was wondering if you can jump start a car with a bad alternator??


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Ive ran into the SE / GXE isuue before with a 94 Altima. Best thing to do is call the Dealership, Act like your going to buy the Alt from them, Have them run your Vin and tell you What TRIM (Not Make) your car is Ex.. SE, GXE, etc.. Then take that info and get your Alt. elsewhere. 

If I remember correctly you'll be looking at about $200+ for a quality altenator.

BTW***** 
Make===== Nissan
Model==== Altima
Trim===== SE, GXE, XE, etc...


----------



## angelaw (Dec 4, 2005)

ty for your help, what about starting it can I? i tried to boost it but nothing. I am not even sure its the alternator. It did this before, and I got the battery changed, about 3 -4 months ago. Than about 2 weeks or less ago my emergency light came on but the brake wasnt on. Now it wont start. If it was the alternator wouldnt it have stalled on me when driving?


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

angelaw said:


> ty for your help, what about starting it can I? i tried to boost it but nothing. I am not even sure its the alternator. It did this before, and I got the battery changed, about 3 -4 months ago. Than about 2 weeks or less ago my emergency light came on but the brake wasnt on. Now it wont start. If it was the alternator wouldnt it have stalled on me when driving?


Not necessarily.... most cars will operate on 8-9v. A LOT less than it takes to crank it. If you charge the battery and then it starts you can take it to Advance or such and they'll test it and the Alt. for you. I dont Suggest Advance altenators though. Unless you spring for the NEW one.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

angelaw said:


> Just a question, actually 2. I have a 93 Nissan Altima. First question, how do I know what make the car is because i have tried two different places with the VIN number and it has come up with SE, and GXE? Also I was wondering if you can jump start a car with a bad alternator??


You can tell the trim by the 6th letter of your transaxle code:
H=XE
J=GLE
Y=SE
B=GXE

Yeah, you can jump a car with a bad alternator it'll run till your battery gives out.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

gfriedman said:


> You can tell the trim by the 6th letter of your transaxle code:
> H=XE
> J=GLE
> Y=SE
> ...


OR, it will run until the ignition system cant handle it anymore.


----------

